# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  tour du lịch nha trang giá rẻ, tour ghép khách lẻ nha trang, du lịch nha trang 4 ngày

## huyen_dulichdongxuan2010

* NHA TRANG _ BIỂN ĐẢO KỲ VỸ
* *Chương trình 04 ngày 03 đêm:* *Ä**Ngày 01**: ĐÓN KHÁCH – VINPEARL  LAND(Ăn chiều)*
 - _Sáng: HDV Du Lịch Đồng Xuân, đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay đi Nha Trang. Trưa: HDV Du Lịch Đồng Xuân, đón quý khách_ _Đón Quý khách tại Sân Bay Cam Ranh / Ga Nha Trang, đưa về khách sạn nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi. 14h00 xe đưa đoàn khởi hành xuống KDL Vinpearl Land – Hòn Ngọc Việt qua Khu Vui Chơi Giải Trí (phí tự túc) bằng Hệ thống cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất thế giới 3.320m tham gia các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh: phim ảo 3D - 4D, đu quay nhào lộn, tàu lượn siêu tốc, thú nhún, điện đụng... Khám phá Thế Giới Thuỷ Cung muôn màu, Công Viên Nước hoành tráng và thưởng thức chương trình Nhạc nước Laser kỳ ảo… _ 
_- Về lại Thành phố biển. Ăn chiều. Tự do khám phá Nha Trang by night._
*Ä**Ngày 02**:     VỊNH NHA PHU (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)*
 - Ăn sáng. Tham gia Chương trình *Du ngoạn Vịnh Nha Phu* _(ghép đoàn: xe + tàu)_*.*
*F**Hòn Thị*: tham quan phong cảnh đảo, tiếp xúc *Đà Điểu Châu Phi* và* đàn Hươu, Nai* trong khu rừng tự nhiên.
*F* *Khu DL Suối Hoa Lan* _(Hòn Hèo):_
 - Tham quan_ suối Hoa Lan, động Phong Lan_ với hàng trăm loài Hoa Lan màu sắc rực rỡ.
 - Khám phá *Mê Cung Trận Đồ*, thưởng thức *chương trình xiếc Voi, Gấu* đặc sắc. Ngắm cảnh *Hồ Nghinh Xuân, Thủy Tiên*_._ 
_-_ Đặc biệt quý khách sẽ tham gia dịch vụ cưỡi Đà Điểu, hoặc các trò chơi thể thao, giải trí trên biển: _canô kéo dù, môtô nước...(phí tự túc)._
 - Ăn trưa tại *Nhà Hàng Hương Lan* với các món hải đặc sản. Thư giãn và nghỉ ngơi.
*F* *Đảo Khỉ* _(KDL sinh thái nổi tiếng ở Nha Trang):_
_-_ Thưởng thức các *chương trình xiếc thú: Khỉ, Chó, Dê*.
 - Thân thiện với *đàn khỉ tự nhiên*. Và có thể thử sức qua trò chơi cảm giác mạnh *đua xe thể thao F1*_(phí tự túc)._
 - Tham quan các công trình nghệ thuật: *vườn Mỹ Nhân Ngư, vườn Thiên Long, Tây Du Ký...*
 - Về lại Nha Trang. Ăn chiều. Tối tự do nghỉ ngơi.
*Ä* *Ngày 03:* *CITY TOUR* * (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)*
 - Ăn sáng. Một vòng tham quan *Thành Phố Biển Nha Trang* với các danh thắng nổi tiếng:
 - Tham quan *Nhà Thờ Chánh Toà*_ (được xây dựng từ thời Pháp với kiến trúc lộng lẫy)._
 - Viếng *Long Sơn Tự* _(Trung tâm Phật giáo Khánh Hoà)_ cầu nguyện cho bình an, tài lộc và hạnh phúc.
 - Tham quan *Tháp Ponagar*_ (Quần thể tháp Chăm c__ổ_ _được xây dựng từ TK thứ 7), nơi thờ bà mẹ xứ sở Thiên Y A Na luôn cầu phúc cho các đôi lứa mãi thương yêu._ 
 Ăn trưa. Chiều thưởng thức những cảm giác thật thư giãn và dễ chịu ở *Khu Du lịch Suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà* _(phí tự túc)._ 
 - Ăn chiều. Tự do khám phá *Nha Trang by night*_._
*Ä* *Ngày 04:* *TIỄN ĐOÀN                                                                           (Ăn sáng)*
 - Ăn sáng. Tự do tham quan và mua sắm *Chợ Đầm* _(Trung tâm thương mại miền Trung)_.
_-_ Trả phòng KS. Tiễn đoàn *Sân bay* *Cam** Ranh / Ga Nha Trang*. Chào tạm biệt. Kết thúc chuyến tham quan đầy thú vị!
*Ä**Giá dành cho đoàn 30 khách**:   1.970.000 VNĐ/Khách* 
*F**BAO GỒM:* 
_1. Xe vận chuyển máy lạnh đời mới theo chương trình._
_2. Ngủ phòng đôi KS 2 sao tiện nghi, trung tâm thành phố (phòng 02 khách - trường hợp lẻ nam, nữ:  ngủ phòng ba)._ 
_3. Ăn các bữa theo chương trình: Điểm tâm tại KS + Ăn trưa & tối tại nhà hàng._
_4. Vé tham quan các điểm._
_5. Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt (tiếng Anh) phục vụ tận tình._
_6. Nước suối (01 chai 0,5l/khách/ngày) + khăn lạnh._
_7. Bảo hiểm du lịch._

*F**KHÔNG BAO GỒM:* 
_1. Chi phí cá nhân, thức  uống tự gọi trong bữa ăn & tham quan vận chuyển ngoài chương trình._
_2.  Thẻ trọn gói Vinpearl (Vé cáp treo + các trò chơi tại Vinpearl)._
_3. Vé máy bay/tàu/ô tô khứ hồi: SGN/HAN/DAD-CRX-SGN/HAN/DAD._
*F**GHI CHÚ**:*
_1. Trẻ em 1 - 3 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); phí phát sinh: ăn sáng ... bố mẹ thanh toán._
_2. Trẻ em 4 - 9 tuổi: tính ½ suất (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ)._ 
_3. 10 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn._
_4. Chương trình Nha Phu (ghép đoàn xe + tàu) vẫn áp dụng cho nhóm khách đi riêng._

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:*
*PHÒNG DU LỊCH NỘI ĐỊA – CÔNG TY TNHH MTV TM - DU LỊCH ĐỒNG XUÂN*
*Trụ sở: Số 38, Ngõ 116 Phố Nhân Hòa - P. Nhân Chính - Thanh Xuân  - Hà Nội*
*VPGD: Phòng 302 - Tầng 3 - Số 22Nhân Hòa - P. Nhân Chính - Thanh Xuân  - Hà Nội*
*Hotlines: 043. 557 9288 - 0986 231 858 – 0904 074 882*
*Tel: (+84.4) 3557 9288 - 04.6674 2993 -  04.6328 3531  Fax: (+84.4) 3555 8774*
*E-mail:  info@dongxuantourist.com  * sales@dongxuantourist.com*
*Website:  www.dongxuantourist.com  /  www.dulichdongxuan.com*

----------

